
Ask HN: How do I find remote contractors for my startup? - StuieK
Any recommended jobs boards etc?
======
cerberusss
There is a monthly "seeking freelancer" topic here on HN. No experience with
it.

------
cerberusss
There is a monthly "seeking freelancer" topic here on HN.

------
seige
Upwork is pretty decent for dev freelancers.

